# practicum



## burrell_cn

Field and topic:
Yo soy un estudiante en el Trabajo Social.  En ingles, se dice, "Social Work".
---------------------

Sample sentence:
La palabra que necesito es "practicum".  Yo soy estudiante en el Trabajo Social y esta palabra describe el sitio en que yo aprendo lo que he estudiado en clase.  Si alguien puede ayudarme, mil gracias.


----------



## chaves

entiendo que "practicum" no es el sitio sino el periodo para poner en práctica (tipo pasantía) lo aprendido en clase.


----------



## araceli

Yo diría *Laboratorio o taller de trabajos prácticos* , suena un poco largo...
Para simplificar diría *Taller o Laboratorio* .
¿Podrías colocar alguna oración donde aparezca la palabra?


----------



## mora

Hola

¿programa de prácticas/aprendizaje/pasantía?

Mora


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, burrell, y bienvenid@ al foro.





			
				burrell_cn said:
			
		

> La palabra que necesito es "practicum".


 Estoy de acuerdo con mis colegas que dicen *práctica*.  Mira este hilo anterior donde exploramos este tema:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=37177

Saludos.


----------



## Adrian0192

Hi

Does somebody know if this word has a plural form if it has what is it?

Thanks a lot!!

AdRiAn


----------



## Acuaman

What about Practica Profesional?

"Practica" sounds good too.

Suerte!


----------



## navratilova

Hola, soy profesora de formación profesional y mis estudiantes hacen "periodo de prácticas" para practicar lo que han aprendido en clase. El plural sería periodos de prácticas y haría referencia a varios cursos.

Espero que te sirva


----------



## cirrus

burrell_cn said:


> La palabra que necesito es "practicum". Yo soy estudiante en el Trabajo Social y esta palabra describe el sitio en que yo aprendo lo que he estudiado en clase. Si alguien puede ayudarme, mil gracias.


This isn't how we use practicum in UK English. To describe a place where you put theory into practice, social workers talk about practice in the field or fieldwork.


----------



## Moixe

Consulta: ¿"*practicum*" es el estudiante o la pasantía en sí?    

Ejemplo 1:
I've got a accounting *practicum* on my office (Tengo un estudiante en práctica de contabilidad en mi oficina)

Ejemplo 2:
She's doing her *practicum* (Ella está haciendo su pasantía (o su práctica))


----------



## jaimichu

Buenos días:
En España se habla de "Practicum", en latín. No haría falta traducirlo.
Es una asignatura dentro de los planes de estudios de muchas carreras universitarias en la que se intenta dar un enfoque más práctico a los conocimientos teóricos. Yo la conozco por mis estudios de Derecho, pero he traducido expedientes académicos de otras disciplinas en los que también aparecía (por ejemplo, Turismo).
El Practicum de derecho consiste en una serie de casos prácticos en la que el alumno tiene que redactar documentos, etc. aplicando los conocimientos adquiridos.
Un saludo,
Jaime


----------



## pewen

Hola,  cuando el alumno de una carrera debe aplicar lo aprendido en clases, entonces se dice que "debe hacer su práctica".  Por tanto, pasa a ser un "estudiante en práctica".


----------



## jaimichu

Pewen: para mí un estudiante en prácticas es un estudiante que, fuera del horario de la universidad, trabaja en una empresa para aprender y aplicar lo aprendido en las clases (por ejemplo, en verano).
En cambio, el Practicum es una asignatura más del plan de estudios (que se suele cursar en los últimos años de la carrera).


----------



## cirrus

Perhaps the word you are looking for is placement. This is what you call a temporary posting while you are a student. Doing a social work degree you would have several placements for example working with disabled children, possibly in a school or perhaps working with a child protection team.


----------

